# blonde or brunette?



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

ok, in you're opinion which do you like better and why?

i'm thinking about gradually going dark blonde with light highlights and i want to weigh the pro's and con's. i found a color that i think would look best for my skin tone etc. but it's hard giving up my chocolate hair 

has anybody here dyed there hair from dark brown to blonde? which do you like better? which do you think is more attractive? any advice on whether i should or not?

this isn't an intellectual discussion i know, i just really want to see other people's point of view on this and ask for some adviice from someone experienced possibly?

thank you, greatly appreciated :*


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

In general, I prefer brunettes - on both men and women; however, I have seen (and have crushed on) some blondes. But brunettes... :blushed: I just prefer them usually. 

I have never dyed my hair completely blonde (just highlights), though I have considered it. My cousin went from being a brunette to this horrid platinum blonde color... Oh gosh! It looked horrible! But my friends older sister went from brunette to blonde, and I admit she looked sexy as a blonde. If only she weren't married and in her 30's... :blushed: Anyways, 

It really just depends on the person, I think. But judging from your pictures... please stay the sexy brunette you are! :blushed: 

And while we're on the subject, what do you think I would look like as a blonde?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I personally _love _brunette. :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not like I wouldn't find someone attractive if they were blond or like blond is a turn off, but darker hair is definitely more attractive to me in general...I'm not sure why though.
It really does depend on the person as Robyn said, and you do look nice


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Aerorobyn- ok u need to calm down with that woman :wink: 
i think u could pull off blonde but i like it better dark. i just spent wayy too long staring at ur picture trying to see u as a blonde, i feel like such a creep lol. and thanks 

Azrael- thank ya, thank ya :wink:

queenofleaves- okk, and thanks i try *stealing robyn's shrug*

hmm ok, i'm seeing a pattern....


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> * i just spent wayy too long staring at ur picture* trying to see u as a blonde, i feel like such a creep lol. and thanks



:wink: Wouldn't be the first time you've done that though, eh? You probably do it on a regular basis. :tongue:

OMG! You creep! :shocked:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> :wink: Wouldn't be the first time you've done that though, eh? You probably do it on a regular basis. :tongue:
> 
> OMG! You creep! :shocked:


 robyn i love you, u always only hear what u want to :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Purple. Dye it purple. 



















It doesn't matter if it's light or dark purple. It's a beautiful color.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> robyn i love you, u always only hear what u want to :crazy:


I also just got out of the shower. Only, I forgot to grab my body wash before going in, so I had to use the only body was that was there - my uncles Axe! So now I smell soooo manly, soooo sexy. :blushed::wink:

Purple. Yes.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Snail- thank you, i'll consider it lol

aerorobyn- that happened to me before, i spent the whole day at school sniffing down my shirt. people probly thought i was a freak...
and yes, very sexy :wink:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

You should do what YOU want to do. It's your hair, and guess what? You can always let it go back to your natural color, or dye it back if you don't like it. My advice wouldn't be to choose for you, because it doesn't matter what I think looks best for you. You should feel comfortable with choosing for yourself - it doesn't matter what other people think.  You're beautiful no matter what color you choose.


----------



## notatumor (Mar 14, 2010)

*You got me thinking*

I'd like to see a half and half with contacts with different colors for each eye, blue for the blond side and brown for the brunette or maybe green.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Brunettes.M uch sexier.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Personally, it's never looked as good when I went from brunette to blonde. Especially if I don't dye my eyebrows...which I don't. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Generally, I tend to prefer brunettes, but it really does depend on the individual and how well they look with certain hair colours. You should just go with the colour you think suits you the best.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

lady k- thank you 

notatumor- good effort

inebriato- thank you 

korvyna- thanks! yea my friend did that. she warned me to dye my eyebrows, don't go more than a couple shades lighter at a time, and for this see a pro!

skycloud- yea i've been lookin at swatches. i need a wig or somethin this isn't doin shit :crazy:
idk i think i'm too bias, that's why i was hoping maybe someone could tell me what they think it might look like...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you go blonde, its always easy to go back brown if you find that you don't prefer it. I say go for it.. it can be undone. Also, since the weather is warming up, the sun will naturally lighten your hair anyway. Its a great time to embrace that.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

To be honest, I really don't have much of a preference for hair color. I actually find a girl more attractive with her natural hair color, whether she's a brunette, a blonde, or a redhead. I don't know, something about a girl keeping her normal color kind of gives me the impression that she's comfortable with her body the way it is or something cheesy like that.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You know what's better than blondes or brunettes?

Blondes *and* brunettes! :crazy:










But since you can't clone yourself, I would say that you seem like the kind of girl who would look better as a brunette. I don't really prefer one over the other in general, but it depends on the person.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you considered highlights? I did that at first just to get an idea... :wink:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I really don't care about the hair colour.. :laughing:


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> Alima- thanks! yea i've been contemplating, if i were to dye my hair blonde, whether or not i'd dye my eyebrows.
> wow ur more original with dying lol. i don't know if i'd dye my hair blue or purple, i wish i had the balls to do it though. i'm paranoid about highlights. :/ you just got me in this mood to go all out. maybe i'll go to the store...


I say go for it, you only live once!
I think you'd look good with dark purple hair, I use to buy the dye at Wal Mart. 
If I ever decided to dye my hair blonde though, I think I would get my eyebrows dyed to. I would also go to the hair salon for that because with my luck I'd fuck it up. 
Yea, I'm kinda iffy about highlights as well. Never really wanted to do it, and I don't think I'd ever attempt to do it by myself. Right now though, I've decided to stop dying my hair for a while. I really want it to grow longer, but dying it over and over is not helping. lol


----------

